# Russia to test new AK200 model of Kalashnikov assault rifle in 2011



## CougarKing (25 May 2010)

> *Russia to test new model of Kalashnikov assault rifle in 2011*
> 
> State tests of the new model of Kalashnikov automatic rifles will be held in Russia next year, Izhmash Director General Vladimir Grodetsky said on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## vonGarvin (25 May 2010)

> The AK-47 was originally created by Mikhail Kalashnikov, who as a WWII soldier was inspired to design the weapon after being wounded in 1941. While his first attempts were unsuccessful, he was given a position in weapons development, and by 1947 he had perfected his masterpiece.


Which, of course, looks remarkably similar to the _Sturmgewehr 43/44_ used by the Germans in the latter part of world war two:










I'm not familiar with the mechanism of the STG 43/44, so, I'll leave it to others to inject if the AK is indeed a copy of the STG 43/44.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 May 2010)

Not much in common shy of mag capacity, and  an intermediate cartridge (7.92x33mm and 7.62 x39mm/5.45x39mm), with the over principal of an assault rifle.

If any thing the HK FOW (MP5/G3/HK33 etc) has more in common with the MP44 FOW, than the AK-47 (steel  stampings, similar disassembly etc), although the AK FOW and MP44 have the common op-rod/gas piston assy, where the HK use delayed blowback with a fluted chamber.

It was not until 1959 that the AK-47 utilised a stamped reciever, and such a change called for a rename to the AKM. 10, 20, 30, and 40rd AK mags have been around for over 50 years. Plus the use of the drum mag too, which is all old hat.

There were also a few other mods on the AKM which included a ribbed body cover, a rate reducer, lightened piston, rear sights to 1000m vice 800m, a new muzzle compensator, improved foregrip (Russian version) and a modified gas block and a gas tube without the four small distinct holes on both sides. There were also improvements on the AKMS's 'under' folding stock design.  Other Com-Bloc countries further modified their own such as Hungary's AMD-65 and the East German MPi-KMS etc.

I still shake my head about that urban myth (which is still alive and well) that the NATO 7.62mm and Soviet 7.62mm short, actually somehow interchange, when the fact is neither fit in each other's weapons, just a giant load of crap!

OWDU


----------



## Retired AF Guy (29 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Which, of course, looks remarkably similar to the _Sturmgewehr 43/44_ used by the Germans in the latter part of world war two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mikhail Kalashnikov has always maintained that he developed his rifle independent of the MP-44, but its possible that he may have based part of his design on the StG-44. From the  AK-47  Wikipedia article: 

"_The AK-47 is best described as a hybrid of previous rifle technology innovations: the trigger, double locking lugs and unlocking raceway of the M1 Garand/M1 carbine,[12] the safety mechanism of the John Browning designed Remington Model 8 rifle,[13] and the gas system and layout of the Sturmgewehr 44. Kalashnikov's team had access to all of these weapons and had no need to "reinvent the wheel",[14][15] though he denied that his design was based on the German Sturmgewehr 44 assault rifle.[16]_"

If anyone is interested you can buy a  semi-auto version  of the StG-44 from Marstar Canada.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (29 May 2010)

Here is a  news clip  (in Russian) showing President Putin visiting a Russian arms factory and being shown various weapons old and new. At approximately the 2:00 minute mark they show what I'm guessing is the new Ak-200.


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 May 2010)

Have not fired an AK, but in the mid 80's a small consignment of Stg 44s came in from Checkoslovakia.  They had been modified to semi-auto only and were $1200 each.  A friend who was a collector obtained one and a small supply of ammunition.  He invited me to try it out with him before he had it "fixed" for display.  It was to date, the sweetest thing I have ever shot.  I am sure Kalashnikov used this as his inspiration for the 47.


----------



## PegcityNavy (15 Jun 2010)

It sure won't win any beauty contests.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Jun 2010)

The venting on the muzzle of the AK-*74* made it fun to empty mags on a range (paid for by someone else   )


...despite _personally_ believing that the AK-47 calibre is much better.  Old school  ;D


----------



## Loachman (22 Jun 2010)

Some photos, the only ones that I could find quickly, can be seen at http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2010/05/27/ak-200-rifle-the-21st-century-ak/


----------

